# Can I run 3/8 pitch chain on a .325 stamped bar?



## johnnylabguy (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm going to you guys with this one because when it comes to all these chain numbers its like I'm reading greek! The saw came new with a bar that states
.325 pitch .050 and 72 drive lengths. However the shop owner wrote 3/8 pitch on the box(as well as .050 and 72DL). Did he just make a typo or can the 3/8 ride fine on that bar? Thanks for translating the Greek!


----------



## twiztedsix (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't do it!


----------



## johnnylabguy (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't want to do "it". 

"It" being that I don't want to put the wrong replacement chain on the saw. Could the shop owner have set it up to run 3/8 pitch? I guess my real question is what is the pitch measuring? The cutter tooth angle or the sprocket tooth angle? 
If its the sprocket tooth angle then I don't want to put .325 chain on there.

Thanks for any clarifying help!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 3, 2010)

johnnylabguy said:


> I don't want to do "it".
> 
> "It" being that I don't want to put the wrong replacement chain on the saw. Could the shop owner have set it up to run 3/8 pitch? I guess my real question is what is the pitch measuring? The cutter tooth angle or the sprocket tooth angle?
> If its the sprocket tooth angle then I don't want to put .325 chain on there.
> ...



Its the measurement between drivers. Actually between rivets.


----------



## DarkTimber (Oct 3, 2010)

the eaisest way to find out if it is a .325 or 3/8 pitch is to start with a 3/8 chain and see if it rotates eaisly around the nose sprocket if it does not or does not seat correctly then it is a .325 pitch.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 3, 2010)

They will not interchange if you change chain size you will need to change drive sprocket and bar tip also needs to be same guage(width) of the bar (.050, .058, or .063.)


----------



## mtngun (Oct 3, 2010)

johnnylabguy said:


> Could the shop owner have set it up to run 3/8 pitch?


If the bar uses a replaceable nose, then yes, someone could have installed a 325 nose on what used to be a 3/8 bar. 

Possible, but unlikely.


----------



## COLD_IRON (Oct 3, 2010)

I tried running a .325 bar and chain on a 3/8 sprocket once - it was no big deal. Absolutely nothing happened.

I would just check the markings on the chain and see if everything matches up as a .325 setup.


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 3, 2010)

It is possible that the dealer knows what hes talkin about.
No you can't use a 3/8 chain on a .325 bar unless the sprocket is .325,if it is than as long as the guage is correct it will work.
If it is a laminated bar it is doubtful the sprocket has been changed.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 3, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 3, 2010)

johnnylabguy said:


> I'm going to you guys with this one because when it comes to all these chain numbers its like I'm reading greek! *The saw came new with a bar that states .325 pitch .050 and 72 drive lengths.* However the shop owner wrote 3/8 pitch on the box(as well as .050 and 72DL). Did he just make a typo or can the 3/8 ride fine on that bar? Thanks for translating the Greek!



*Chain pitch* must match saw *drive sprocket pitch* and *bar tip sprocket pitch* (if your bar has a tip sprocket). If any of these don't match, don't do it.

Are you going by the specs on paper or what the bar has stamped on it? Are you sure the bar says .325 and not .375? (.375 = 3/8) The reason I ask this is that 72DL is typical for .375 (3/8) pitch *20" bars*. 

What pitch does the drive sprocket on the saw's powerhead have stamped on it? 
What does the bar have stamped on it?
BTW, what saw is this for?


----------



## johnnylabguy (Oct 3, 2010)

Its the stock Husky .325 bar. I really think he just accidently wrote 3/8 on the chain he gave me. The chain rides tight around the bar tip sprocket. I would just call him tomorrow and ask what he normally sets his 346xp up with to be sure but I really want to get a baileys order in tonight.

Thanks for your help! Its what makes this site great!


----------



## hybridkarpower (Oct 3, 2010)

You can also mount the chain on the bar & pull it by hand to see if it rotates freely. Chances are if the pitch don't match-up the sprocket teeth won't catch properly & consequently you won't be able to rotate it freely. Don't run the saw, just mount the chain & make sure you have proper tension first.




johnnylabguy said:


> Its the stock Husky .325 bar. I really think he just accidently wrote 3/8 on the chain he gave me. The chain rides tight around the bar tip sprocket. I would just call him tomorrow and ask what he normally sets his 346xp up with to be sure but I really want to get a baileys order in tonight.
> 
> Thanks for your help! Its what makes this site great!


----------



## madhatte (Oct 3, 2010)

mtngun said:


> If the bar uses a replaceable nose, then yes, someone could have installed a 325 nose on what used to be a 3/8 bar.
> 
> Possible, but unlikely.



I got a used Stihl bar not long ago stamped with numbers for .404" chain which had had the nose replaced with a 3/8" setup. It does happen.


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 4, 2010)

no, it will not work............


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 4, 2010)

In simple terms. Rim sprocket, nose sprocket and chain pitch have to be same number.

Chain gauge has to match bar groove.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> In simple terms. Rim sprocket, nose sprocket and chain pitch have to be same number.
> 
> Chain gauge has to match bar groove.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 4, 2010)

johnnylabguy said:


> Its the stock Husky .325 bar. I really think he just accidently wrote 3/8 on the chain he gave me. The chain rides tight around the bar tip sprocket. I would just call him tomorrow and ask what he normally sets his 346xp up with to be sure but I really want to get a baileys order in tonight.
> 
> Thanks for your help! Its what makes this site great!



Congrats on a fine saw! They usually come set up with .325.


----------



## sawjo (Oct 4, 2010)

mtngun said:


> If the bar uses a replaceable nose, then yes, someone could have installed a 325 nose on what used to be a 3/8 bar.
> 
> Possible, but unlikely.



I just recieved a Windsor speed tip bar from Bailey's and wanted a .325 (for a Stihl 028). A pop-up came in on thier website and let me pick either .325/.375 - I picked .325 and the bar came and said "3/8" on it and nearly freaked until I noticed sprocket tip said ".325". every thing was good to go.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2010)

mtngun said:


> If the bar uses a replaceable nose, then yes, someone could have installed a 325 nose on what used to be a 3/8 bar.
> 
> Possible, but unlikely.



Yes, but it wouldn't take the same number of dl! 

Something is not right here!



johnnylabguy said:


> I'm going to you guys with this one because when it comes to all these chain numbers its like I'm reading greek! The saw came new with a bar that *states
> .325 pitch .050 and 72 drive lengths*. However the shop owner wrote *3/8 pitch on the box(as well as .050 and 72DL). *Did he just make a typo or can the 3/8 ride fine on that bar? Thanks for translating the Greek!


----------



## wampum (Oct 4, 2010)

I may have missed it,but I never read where it had a sprocket nose. It may be a solid nose bar,in that case any .50 chain will run on it. If it has a sprocket nose and the nose is .325 you will wear the nose sprocket out running 3/8th on it.


----------

